# 18 foot 2002 tracker tundra WT for sale



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

The classifieds aren't working for me, keeps giving me a database error, so here's what i'm selling.

I'm selling my 2002 Tracker Tundra WT DC 18 foot walleye boat with 115hp 4 stroke mercury. Boat has only been used about 30 times in 5 years. Comes with 52lb thrust trolling motor, 2 manual downriggers, ship to shore radio, am/fm radio, lowrance x91, garmin 240, has built in cooler, glove box, 4 seats, power trim/tilt, 2 trolling motor batteries with on board 2 bank charger, has 2 livewells, 2 baitwells, 3 rod lockers, in floor trolling motor battery storage, 2 storage lockers, built in tackle box in rear, 4 rod holders, 2 new tires on trailer, and a spare. Boat runs great and is stored in a pole barn and also has factory boat cover. I owe 20k on this boat and have been offered 15,500-16000 trade. Only thing boat needs is someone to adjust the brake setup on the tongue. $18,500 obo.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Major price change! $14,500 obo. I'm buying a bass boat friday, then I plan on a loan to pay the difference on the tundra when it sells.


----------



## Gerrit (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, Is the Tundra still for sale if so please e-mail me at
[email protected]

Thanks in advance

Gerrit


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, still available. I currently have it at the dealer to get a small dent pulled from a rogue wave while trying to outrun a storm in 8 footers.:yikes: Doesn't effect the boat at all, you can't really see it in pics, you almost have to get under it. I can take you to the dealer to see the boat if you would like to see it. I figure it has a lifetime warranty, so they might as well take care of it.


----------

